# Adequan for OA pain



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience using Adequan? Boo's vet suggested that it could improve some of the signs of osteoarthritis.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

BoosDad said:


> Does anyone have any experience using Adequan? Boo's vet suggested that it could improve some of the signs of osteoarthritis.


I do not know anyone who uses Adequan. I know some people who swear by CBD oil for both their own arthritis and their dog’s. However, I am not familiar with CBD oil myself.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Does anyone have any experience using Adequan? Boo's vet suggested that it could improve some of the signs of osteoarthritis.


It is a life-saver for many older horses. I have not heard of it with dogs, but I don’t know any dogs as old as Boo. I’d certainly try it for him! I can’t see that it could hurt him. It is an older, well understood drug!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

BoosDad said:


> Does anyone have any experience using Adequan? Boo's vet suggested that it could improve some of the signs of osteoarthritis.


Perry's been taking adequan for the last few months. It's been part of the "well maybe we'll try this" for his leg issues. He does have arthritis though the vet didn't think the arthritis was that bad (yet) they thought we'd give adequan a try to see if maybe the issue actually was the arthritis even though it doesn't look that bad on the xrays/ scans. 

I haven't really noticed any change from it (will be discussing with the vet whether we continue it) - but as I said his arthritis isn't that bad so I wouldn't take that as an indication of whether adequan works or not - more that it likely wasn't the arthritis causing the problems we're having with the leg. 

We started with twice a week for a month, then went to once a week for a month, then to every other week. Now we're supposed to be at once a month. You can give it yourself (it's a shot) just under the skin - the vet said it does just as well that way as in the muscle, though we were doing in the muscle because Perry's acupuncture vet was giving it to him during his appointments.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry's been taking adequan for the last few months. It's been part of the "well maybe we'll try this" for his leg issues. He does have arthritis though the vet didn't think the arthritis was that bad (yet) they thought we'd give adequan a try to see if maybe the issue actually was the arthritis even though it doesn't look that bad on the xrays/ scans.
> 
> I haven't really noticed any change from it (will be discussing with the vet whether we continue it) - but as I said his arthritis isn't that bad so I wouldn't take that as an indication of whether adequan works or not - more that it likely wasn't the arthritis causing the problems we're having with the leg.
> 
> We started with twice a week for a month, then went to once a week for a month, then to every other week. Now we're supposed to be at once a month. You can give it yourself (it's a shot) just under the skin - the vet said it does just as well that way as in the muscle, though we were doing in the muscle because Perry's acupuncture vet was giving it to him during his appointments.


Thank you so much for the great information. Boo has just started to yelp once in a while, when rising in the morning. Though he still walks well without signs of any real stiffness, he was noted to have some early osteoarthritis last year. His vet told me we could try Adequan twice a week for four weeks, and, if necessary, give one injection every 4-8 weeks. I have given subcutaneous fluids to Boo but never injections. Boo is not the easiest patient. So, I am not sure how easy it would be to give injections myself. If we go this route, I might try to get a tech to administer the injections for me. I think it would actually be less traumatic for Boo and me.

For the next week, I am going to just monitor and see, if he continues to express discomfort. If so, we will probably consider trying Adequan.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> It is a life-saver for many older horses. I have not heard of it with dogs, but I don’t know any dogs as old as Boo. I’d certainly try it for him! I can’t see that it could hurt him. It is an older, well understood drug!


Thanks for the information. I always feel more confident using a well understood drug with a good track record.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Thank you so much for the great information. Boo has just started to yelp once in a while, when rising in the morning. Though he still walks well without signs of any real stiffness, he was noted to have some early osteoarthritis last year. His vet told me we could try Adequan twice a week for four weeks, and, if necessary, give one injection every 4-8 weeks. I have given subcutaneous fluids to Boo but never injections. Boo is not the easiest patient. So, I am not sure how easy it would be to give injections myself. If we go this route, I might try to get a tech to administer the injections for me. I think it would actually be less traumatic for Boo and me.
> 
> For the next week, I am going to just monitor and see, if he continues to express discomfort. If so, we will probably consider trying Adequan.


Considering that., after the initial series, it's not that frequent, I think I'm with you, I'd prefer not to have to do something unpleasant to my pet if I didn't have to!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Considering that., after the initial series, it's not that frequent, I think I'm with you, I'd prefer not to have to do something unpleasant to my pet if I didn't have to!


I agree with both of you - I gave Perry his for the 1st month - the twice a week ones and he did better than I did with it (every time he flinched I did too, and 1/2 the time that meant the needle came out and I had to do it again), and then his acupuncture vet said she'd do it so I jumped on that .


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

Once again I've learned something new here. When JoJo started yelping, when picked up, our vet prescribed Gabapentin which does have pros and cons.
I've never tried Adequan but could do it with Cotton if necessary. Jodie is more like Boo so I would gladly have a tech do it for me. Hang in there Boo, we're rooting for you❣


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Once again I've learned something new here. When JoJo started yelping, when picked up, our vet prescribed Gabapentin which does have pros and cons.
> I've never tried Adequan but could do it with Cotton if necessary. Jodie is more like Boo so I would gladly have a tech do it for me. Hang in there Boo, we're rooting for you❣


Kodi is on Gabapentin, but a really low dose. It doesn't seem to have any negative affects on him. OTOH, Dave grumbles that he has to present his license to pick up his dog's "controlled substance"! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Kodi is on Gabapentin, but a really low does. It doesn't seem to have any negative affects on him. OTOH, Dave grumbles that he has to present his license to pick up his dog's "controlled substance"! LOL!


Perry's on gabapentin and haven't seen any negative effects from it - though I'm not convinced that it's helping much either (I often only give it to him once a day (full disclosure, it's the night time dose and it's often because I forget before he goes to bed) and I don't notice a difference when I've missed a dose. Yet another thing to discuss with the vets when they figure out what we're trying next.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry's on gabapentin and haven't seen any negative effects from it - though I'm not convinced that it's helping much either (I often only give it to him once a day (full disclosure, it's the night time dose and it's often because I forget before he goes to bed) and I don't notice a difference when I've missed a dose. Yet another thing to discuss with the vets when they figure out what we're trying next.



I wasn't sure it helped Kodi, but when I don't give it to him, he has a lot more trouble on the stairs in the morning. So it definitely does. If he has a REALLY bad day I have Metaca that I can add to it, but I try to use that as little as possible, because I know it can be hard on the stomach, and he has so many GI problems as it is.


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

krandall said:


> Kodi is on Gabapentin, but a really low dose. It doesn't seem to have any negative affects on him. OTOH, Dave grumbles that he has to present his license to pick up his dog's "controlled substance"! LOL!


😆 Ive never had to do that but they did question Ed the first time he picked it up. He was told the some people say their dogs need it so they can actually take it themselves instead. I've had it in the past for pain and there is no way a human could use it to get high on a dose for a Havanese-maybe for a Great Dane though-weeeeee.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> 😆 Ive never had to do that but they did question Ed the first time he picked it up. He was told the some people say their dogs need it so they can actually take it themselves instead. I've had it in the past for pain and there is no way a human could use it to get high on a dose for a Havanese-maybe for a Great Dane though-weeeeee.


I rupture two disks MANY years ago and was prescribed it for pain. I took ONE PILL, had to crawl around the house on my knees until it wore off and dumped the rest down the toilet!!! It is now listed as a drug I'm "allergic to" on my medical records, though that is NOT really an "allergic reaction"... just one I'd prefer not to have again!!! LOL! I guess it's good for a lot of people with nerve pain, and it's obviously good for dogs in a lot of cases! It worked for both Pixel and Panda after their spays!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

JaJa said:


> 😆 Ive never had to do that but they did question Ed the first time he picked it up. He was told the some people say their dogs need it so they can actually take it themselves instead. I've had it in the past for pain and there is no way a human could use it to get high on a dose for a Havanese-maybe for a Great Dane though-weeeeee.


I get Perry's through chewy so don't have to explain that it's not for me


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

krandall said:


> I rupture two disks MANY years ago and was prescribed it for pain. I took ONE PILL, had to crawl around the house on my knees until it wore off and dumped the rest down the toilet!!! It is now listed as a drug I'm "allergic to" on my medical records, though that is NOT really an "allergic reaction"... just one I'd prefer not to have again!!! LOL! I guess it's good for a lot of people with nerve pain, and it's obviously good for dogs in a lot of cases! It worked for both Pixel and Panda after their spays!


Yikes that's quite a reaction! That's what I was doing during my vaccine reaction. The dogs were thrilled to see me face to face though😆 I'm going to remember this though. I hate even feeling buzzed because I can't stand sitting around all day doing nothing. I glad you're okay now!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

JaJa said:


> Yikes that's quite a reaction! That's what I was doing during my vaccine reaction. The dogs were thrilled to see me face to face though😆 I'm going to remember this though. I hate even feeling buzzed because I can't stand sitting around all day doing nothing. I glad you're okay now!



Don't go by me! I think a lot of people do very well with it!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Don't go by me! I think a lot of people do very well with it!!!


When I was at Perry's acupuncture appointment a few weeks ago there was a woman in the next room (thin walls) - they were discussing the vet recommending gabapentin for her dog and she was hesitant about it because she was personally prescribed it for something and said that she was driving down the road one day and all she kept thinking about as she was driving over the bridge was what it might be like to drive over the side... she said she knew that was not "right" thinking so stopped taking it.

My mom was on it, however, and seemed fine on it. So much is specific to the individual. 

Years ago a bunch of us were taking mefloquine for malaria prevention. Mefloquine is one of those drugs that can be problematic for some people - causing vivid dreams, major anxiety, and in some cases psychosis. If it doesn't give you problems the dreams are amazing - we'd have discussions the next morning (it was a once a week pill) about our mefloquine dreams . But if you weren't lucky and got more than vivid dreams it was scary as anything.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've taken that when traveling. I had FUN dreams... and no other bad side effects. But yes, I know it's TERRIBLE for some people! And yes, I worried a bit about the Gaba for both the girls AND Kodi when I first put them on it, and watched them very carefully. But the vet told me that side effects were unusual except at high doses, and then it was usually drowsiness. At the doses prescribed for my dogs, honestly, I didn't even see that.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> I've taken that when traveling. I had FUN dreams... and no other bad side effects. But yes, I know it's TERRIBLE for some people! And yes, I worried a bit about the Gaba for both the girls AND Kodi when I first put them on it, and watched them very carefully. But the vet told me that side effects were unusual except at high doses, and then it was usually drowsiness. At the doses prescribed for my dogs, honestly, I didn't even see that.


Same here - I missed my mefloquine dreams when I stopped taking it (after being yelled at by a Kenyan doctor who was completely against taking preventatives if you were somewhere more than a few weeks).

Re: gabapentin - The vet said the same thing - that for dogs it didn't seem to have the same issues that it might have for people and sometimes caused drowsiness but not much else.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am wondering why there is not an Adequan type drug for humans. Since it supposedly is very effective for animals, why is there no human version? Or is there?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I am wondering why there is not an Adequan type drug for humans. Since it supposedly is very effective for animals, why is there no human version? Or is there?


It has components that ARE used in humans, though not in this specific combination. It is Polysulfated glycosaminoglycan.

Adequan became a very popular choice in the horse world, because it is so safe, since it is an IM Injection, and can replace hyaluronic acid joint injections, which are very effective, but are expensive, only treat a single joint at a time, and have the risk of a joint infection Every time it is done. While the vet is obviously very careful, any time a needle is introduced into a joint, through the skin, there is the possiblility of carrying bacteria in with it. This can be catastrophic in a horse. (Not good in any animal!)

They use HA joint injections in dogs and humans too, but it is easier to maintain sterile conditions with a small animal or especially a human than an animal who lives in a barn. So Adequan became a game changer. I don’t know why it is not used in humans, except that not all drugs that are safe for animals are safe for humans, and vice vera. For instance, xylitol is in chewing gum and tooth paste we use daily, and s all amounts will kill a dog. Phenylbutazone is used like aspirin for horses, but has been off the market for YEARS for humans because of it’s terrible side effects for us. (I don’t THINK it’s used for dogs either… not sure about that…)

I found this Q&A that answers a lot of questions about how it works and what it does:
Can adequan be used in humans?

I have found that for horses, Adequan is wonderful for general age-relate OA. It is less useful for arthritis in specific joints, like the hocks, in a working horse. In those cases, HA injections once or twice a year can keep a horse comfortable for many years. I think this is how HA injections are used in humans too; for people who are not QUITE ready for knee replacement, for instance. my guess is that might also be a reason to choose HA joint injections rather than Adequan for a dog too… if you knew it was one or two specific joints that were bothering an otherwise healthy, younger dog.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> It has components that ARE used in humans, though not in this specific combination. It is Polysulfated glycosaminoglycan.
> 
> Adequan became a very popular choice in the horse world, because it is so safe, since it is an IM Injection, and can replace hyaluronic acid joint injections, which are very effective, but are expensive, only treat a single joint at a time, and have the risk of a joint infection Every time it is done. While the very is obviously very careful, any time a needle is introduced into a joint, through the skin, there is the possiblility of carrying bacteria in with it. This can be catastrophic in a horse. (Not good in any animal!)
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Well, I decided to have Boo's vet order the Adequan, as Boo seems to be yelping more the past two days on rising. I was told that they would have a tech do all the loading injections for me. Hopefully, this helps Boo. Otherwise, we will have to investigate something else.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

BoosDad said:


> Well, I decided to have Boo's vet order the Adequan, as Boo seems to be yelping more the past two days on rising. I was told that they would have a tech do all the loading injections for me. Hopefully, this helps Boo. Otherwise, we will have to investigate something else.


Wow…poor Boo. I really hope the Adequan helps. Nothing worse than seeing our animals in pain.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

mudpuppymama said:


> Wow…poor Boo. I really hope the Adequan helps. Nothing worse than seeing our animals in pain.


Yes, even though he only yelps once or twice a day, it is always very startlingly to hear that sound. It is funny that he is ok once he is up and walking, and does not seem to be in any pain. Makes me wish I could have a conversation with him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Yes, even though he only yelps once or twice a day, it is always very startlingly to hear that sound. It is funny that he is ok once he is up and walking, and does not seem to be in any pain. Makes me wish I could have a conversation with him.


Pixel, who of course is MUCH younger, occassionally yips when someone picks her up. We can never reproduce it on purpose, so we aren’t quite sure exactly what causes it. She is completely sound at all times. We do know that her microchip migrated down onto her shoulder so our best guess is that she may have a bit of scar tissue there that catches. I’ve talked to the vet about it, and the possibility of removing it. But she thinks that that could cause MORE scar tissue, and it’s better to leave it alone. Pixel is a bit of a “Princess and the pea” about pain anyway, and it probably is something another dog wouldn’t even notice. But it bothers her, poor dear! It bothers US because we hate hurting her without meaning to and without warning!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Pixel, who of course is MUCH younger, occassionally yips when someone picks her up. We can never reproduce it on purpose, so we aren’t quite sure exactly what causes it. She is completely sound at all times. We do know that her microchip migrated down onto her shoulder so our best guess is that she may have a bit of scar tissue there that catches. I’ve talked to the vet about it, and the possibility of removing it. But she thinks that that could cause MORE scar tissue, and it’s better to leave it alone. Pixel is a bit of a “Princess and the pea” about pain anyway, and it probably is something another dog wouldn’t even notice. But it bothers her, poor dear! It bothers US because we hate hurting her without meaning to and without warning!


This is exactly our experience with Mia prior to her having what they think was an IVDD episode. She would occasionally yelp when we would pick her up or when we would move her around say while bathing her. It was random. I hope this is not it, however something to keep an eye out for. She may have just tweaked something just like we humans do occasionally. I sometimes wonder if this is what actually happened to Mia vs. IVDD. She has been fine for the seven years since then. Although she has never jumped off furniture or done stairs since that time either, which may or may not have anything to do with it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> This is exactly our experience with Mia prior to her having what they think was an IVDD episode. She would occasionally yelp when we would pick her up or when we would move her around say while bathing her. It was random. I hope this is not it, however something to keep an eye out for. She may have just tweaked something just like we humans do occasionally. I sometimes wonder if this is what actually happened to Mia vs. IVDD. She has been fine for the seven years since then. Although she has never jumped off furniture or done stairs since that time either, which may or may not have anything to do with it.


I really don't think this is her back. She FLIES around the house and yard and shows no sign of pain. Nor when we are moving her around bathing her, putting a harness on her, etc. ONLY when picking her up. And she goes for Chiro every 6 weeks or so, so I'm pretty sure her feet would have picked up any problem with her spine.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> I really don't think this is her back. She FLIES around the house and yard and shows no sign of pain. Nor when we are moving her around bathing her, putting a harness on her, etc. ONLY when picking her up. And she goes for Chiro every 6 weeks or so, so I'm pretty sure her feet would have picked up any problem with her spine.


Mia also flew around regularly during this period showing no signs of pain which was so confusing to us. However, good point about the chiropractor. She would certainly pick this up.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

BoosDad said:


> Yes, even though he only yelps once or twice a day, it is always very startlingly to hear that sound. It is funny that he is ok once he is up and walking, and does not seem to be in any pain. Makes me wish I could have a conversation with him.


I don't yelp but sometimes I hurt when I get up after sitting too long. Once I get moving about it's much better! I hope the Adequan helps Boo.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Mia also flew around regularly during this period showing no signs of pain which was so confusing to us. However, good point about the chiropractor. She would certainly pick this up.


Yes and the chiro is a vet not a "feet" in spite of what my keyboard thinks! LOL!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Not sure, if it’s hopeful thinking or reality, but Boo appears stronger on uneven terrain after his initial injection of Adequan, yesterday afternoon. Boo has 7 more tech appointments scheduled for the loading injections. Then, after further discussion with his specialist,we are planning to give 2 injections a month, as s maintenance dose.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo had his third Adequan injection. For him, it seems to be like a miracle drug cause he was prancing around the house, 2 hours after the injection (something I havent seen in a while). I feel more and more that it was the right choice for him. Gabapentin also seems to be helping him remain asleep all night and wake fresher and strong. We are starting Plavix tonight to prevent platlet clumping (a blood clot). All his meds are costing about $220/month. So, I am glad they seem to be helping.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

BoosDad said:


> Boo had his third Adequan injection. For him, it seems to be like a miracle drug cause he was prancing around the house, 2 hours after the injection (something I havent seen in a while). I feel more and more that it was the right choice for him. Gabapentin also seems to be helping him remain asleep all night and wake fresher and strong. We are starting Plavix tonight to prevent platlet clumping (a blood clot). All his meds are costing about $220/month. So, I am glad they seem to be helping.


That is really, REALLY good news!!! 💖


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

BoosDad said:


> Boo had his third Adequan injection. For him, it seems to be like a miracle drug cause he was prancing around the house, 2 hours after the injection (something I havent seen in a while). I feel more and more that it was the right choice for him. Gabapentin also seems to be helping him remain asleep all night and wake fresher and strong. We are starting Plavix tonight to prevent platlet clumping (a blood clot). All his meds are costing about $220/month. So, I am glad they seem to be helping.


Truly sounds like a miracle drug for him— so wonderful! Our vet has said that if Charlie’s arthritis gets worse as he ages, it’s always an option to consider, so great to hear that its working so well for Boo!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I haven't noticed a different with Perry on it (even though the vet said the difference between his last two scans is showing a progression of the arthritis) - so glad that Boo is responding to it !!

Maybe because we started Perry on it so early (relatively) in his arthritis journey we won't see a "difference" but the difference is slowing it down.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> I haven't noticed a different with Perry on it (even though the vet said the difference between his last two scans is showing a progression of the arthritis) - so glad that Boo is responding to it !!
> 
> Maybe because we started Perry on it so early (relatively) in his arthritis journey we won't see a "difference" but the difference is slowing it down.


Boo never took any regular medication until after he was 17. At most, he had ear drops on a few occasions and a few courses of antibiotics. Maybe, that is why his system is responding differently. I 'm not gonna question. I am just happy to see improvement.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Maybe I should try Adequan for myself!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

From Boo -

Just got my 6th Adequan injection, and I am feeling terrific. Dad was proud cause I did not poop at the vet. I am doing my best to get strong for Animal Walk 2022 on April 30, 2022. It is a fundraiser for the Animal Humane Society. The winner of the cutest pet contest, Shama, is leading a team called Boo's Hounds, named for me.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

I really feel like Adequan has improved Boo’s overall functioning. It really is amazing that there are so many good treatments for our animal friends.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so glad for Boo. I wish I could take it. I'm fighting hip and leg pain due to degeneration in my hip. I'm taking PT to help ward of a hip replacement, but sure wish I could take Adequan! It makes my day hearing how much better he is. Boo is such a trooper!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I'm so glad for Boo. I wish I could take it. I'm fighting hip and leg pain due to degeneration in my hip. I'm taking PT to help ward of a hip replacement, but sure wish I could take Adequan! It makes my day hearing how much better he is. Boo is such a trooper!


My mom had both hips replaced and once she did the first one she wondered why she'd waited so long! Within a month of the second one she was traipsing around Italy with me. I made her take a cane with us (the kind that has the fold down seat) and she carried it around with her when we were in Pompei - I made her because it's very uneven cobblestone - but never actually needed to use it. 

Her only complaint about hip replacement was that once they did the 2nd one her one leg was actually a bit shorter than the other one which annoyed her more than he hip itself!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Melissa Brill said:


> My mom had both hips replaced and once she did the first one she wondered why she'd waited so long! Within a month of the second one she was traipsing around Italy with me. I made her take a cane with us (the kind that has the fold down seat) and she carried it around with her when we were in Pompei - I made her because it's very uneven cobblestone - but never actually needed to use it.
> 
> Her only complaint about hip replacement was that once they did the 2nd one her one leg was actually a bit shorter than the other one which annoyed her more than he hip itself!


I like hearing that! May I ask you how long your mother needed to stay in the hospital after the surgery? That's my biggest concern as my husband is disabled and wouldn't be able to get Willow outside to do her business. I think I would have to board her.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo is going to have his 7th injection of Adequan this afternoon. So, he is almost finished with the initial loading series. So far, I have been very happy with the results.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Boo just had his 8th and last loading injection of Adequan. So far, it still seems to be helping him. Next month, we will be moving to a twice a month schedule. Hopefully, it continues to help him. He gets .25 ml of Adequan in each injection. I purchased enough for 40 injection. If i include the cost of tech visits, it comes out to about $19 per injection, which seems like a real bargain.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

That sounds great!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

BoosDad said:


> Boo just had his 8th and last loading injection of Adequan. So far, it still seems to be helping him. Next month, we will be moving to a twice a month schedule. Hopefully, it continues to help him. He gets .25 ml of Adequan in each injection. I purchased enough for 40 injection. If i include the cost of tech visits, it comes out to about $19 per injection, which seems like a real bargain.


Perry is on the twice a month schedule. The bottles say they're only good for a month, but everything I've read online says you can use the bottles longer than that (and when I was having Perry's accupuncture vet do the injections she was using the same bottle for longer than a month with no worries at all).


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Melissa Brill said:


> Perry is on the twice a month schedule. The bottles say they're only good for a month, but everything I've read online says you can use the bottles longer than that (and when I was having Perry's accupuncture vet do the injections she was using the same bottle for longer than a month with no worries at all).


Does it only come in 5 ml vials ? I know I paid for 10 ml. The vet has it. I wonder if it is going to last or If I will need to purchase more. Oh well, why worry haha.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

BoosDad said:


> Does it only come in 5 ml vials ? I know I paid for 10 ml. The vet has it. I wonder if it is going to last or If I will need to purchase more. Oh well, why worry haha.


Yep, only in 5ml (it comes in much larger ones for horses) - which ends up being really expensive if you only use it for the month as the label says - but our vet used it for more than a month so I wouldn't worry .


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

BoosDad said:


> Does it only come in 5 ml vials ? I know I paid for 10 ml. The vet has it. I wonder if it is going to last or If I will need to purchase more. Oh well, why worry haha.


I wonder if they expire after they’re opened or after they’re reconstituted. If the vet’s office is reconstituting them I’d think they would wait until they need the second bottle to mix it or open it. Hopefully the clock isn’t already ticking on both bottles, it seems nicer to charge for one at a time if that’s the case.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I wonder if they expire after they’re opened or after they’re reconstituted. If the vet’s office is reconstituting them I’d think they would wait until they need the second bottle to mix it or open it. Hopefully the clock isn’t already ticking on both bottles, it seems nicer to charge for one at a time if that’s the case.


It is after it's "opened" (pricked) for the first time - though from everything I've read it's more the drug company CYA - everything I've read said that it is fine to use for much longer than the 1 month it gives you.

There's no reconstituting, it's popping a cap and sticking the needle in the vial 

For unopened bottles they have an expiration date, but it's a year or so.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> It is after it's "opened" (pricked) for the first time - though from everything I've read it's more the drug company CYA - everything I've read said that it is fine to use for much longer than the 1 month it gives you.
> 
> There's no reconstituting, it's popping a cap and sticking the needle in the vial
> 
> For unopened bottles they have an expiration date, but it's a year or so.


I know that the injectable drug I take weekly comes two different ways. One with a preservative in it, and one without. When the pharmacy fills it with the preservative free one, there is always a warning that I can only use one does per vial and must throw the rest away even though there is another dose in there. The problem is that once you puncture the cap, you introduce some bacteria, no matter how careful you are. Without preservatives, and waiting a week, the bacteria would have time to grow in the solution, making it unsafe to use.


----------

